# AD60 Video



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'm beginning to get the hang of the AD60. I rebuilt the burners using 5 ceramic sheets arranged such that the cross section is triangular - this seems to give a good, predictable flame. Hans supplied a second alcohol tank which has extended the running time to about 45 minutes. (I'm impressed that others can get 40 minutes on a single tank but I find the beast gets through both water and alcohol pretty quickly.) 
I run the machine with both axle pumps on pretty much all the time. I also crack open the exhaust/drain valve for the rear engine as this seems to get the best balance between the engines. Getting consistent low speed operation is difficult because of the extra throttle required for the curves but I'm making progress - my benchmark is that a slow walk to keep up approximates to a scales 30MPH.

I made a short video - the quality is poor because of the evening sun and I have a limited number of places I can film given that little miss green fingers (aka my wife) has tried to disguise the track wherever possible


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Good video. good sound, and nice smooth track.
Speed is perfect 

Folded bone layout?

/David


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I concur with David +1


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't heard the term 'folded bone' before but that is a good description - 160ft down the back fence, 10 foot radius curves at either end. The problem with this layout is that the power required to go round the curves can cause the things to get out of control down the long straight section....


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Houston, we need bigger curves... Seriously, I love the track work, is that asphault shingles under the track?


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 18 Aug 2009 08:49 PM 
Houston, we need bigger curves... Seriously, I love the track work, is that asphault shingles under the track? 

As you can tell, I still have to finish covering the underlying wood surface with asphalt roofing fabric - a really necessary addition in damp Seattle but the tempation to install the track and run trains became too much. Every time I build a track, I always tell myself that next time the curves should be bigger - this time I went for a minimum 3M radius, but if I had the space, I'd go for for 5M next time.

Robert


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert, An excellent video but I hope you wont mind me saying that the beat is a little "off key"? I am wondering if perhaps the valve setting on one cylinder may have slipped.

When I get my own example back from the Manchester Museum of Science & Industry where it has been on display as part of the Garratt 100 years celebrations, I shall try to get some videoi to post here. Not that mine is perfect - it is still being run-in!


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, thanks for the observation - I checked the eccentrics and they are still set correctly. Other possibility is that one of the slide vales has slipped :-( 

Charles noted in a private mail that the timing seems to be reversed - not sure that this should matter but I'll check anyway. 

Robert


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zephyra on 20 Aug 2009 03:53 PM 
Andrew, thanks for the observation - I checked the eccentrics and they are still set correctly. Other possibility is that one of the slide vales has slipped :-( 

Charles noted in a private mail that the timing seems to be reversed - not sure that this should matter but I'll check anyway. 

Robert Just a guess based on photo reference in your build and sound.










Comparing the Aster photo below to your above and the position of the eccentric seem to be different (given the Aster photo is set correctly) 














[script removed]


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, I checked the build instructions - I followed the diagram for the front engine and I think it is correct. The rear engine is a natural reverse as when the reach rod is forward for the front engine, it is back for the rear and vice versa. 

As to the sound, I think my new nickname for Andrew will be "golden ears" - he was absolutely right - the left eccentric for the front engine had slipped. From now on if I have any issues with the performance of my engines, I'll simply post the audio and let Andrew do a remote diagnosis


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert, glad to be of any help but I’m not sure about the Golden Ears epithet! 

In my experience I would say “if it sounds right then it is right”. 

In the case of the AD60 with two engines giving 8 beats per turn of the wheels then listening for an even beat becomes more difficult.

Anyway good luck with the fix. 
Andrew


----------

